# BOOK CSCS Health and Safety Test



## KoN_uK (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello,

When I arrived in UK, I wanted to work on construction work - but needed CSCS card. 
I had to pass CSCS test. This company was very helpful and provided with booklet to study. Nice company City Safety Solutions 

I recommend to use this company you may purchase revision materials to prepare for you CSCS Health and safety test. 

Fast and easy :thumbsup:


----------



## holyterror72 (Jan 21, 2010)

You can order books direct from CSCS or book shops.


----------



## safetynut (Mar 17, 2010)

cskills now have a new system in place ordering books is a doddle but getting them to their destination is task for them at the moment, so i understand.


----------

